# Random I love my cat thread...because I love my cat!!



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously. I just love my Mugatu so much. He's only my third cat but I feel like he's just so special to me. Closer to me than any of the others have been. I've always considered myself more of a dog person but I feel like he's closer to me than they are.

I love how sweet and cuddly he is. I love how beautiful I think he is. He might be "just" a brown tabby to everyone else but I look at him everyday and think he's such a handsome little guy. I love how soft his fur is and how loud his purr is. 
I love how he always uses the litter box immediately after I scoop it. Lol. 
I love how he always wants my attention and won't stop annoying me until I give up and cuddle with him. 


I know I sound like a weirdo right now but I'm bored and my husband gets sick of hearing me exclaim "I love this cat!" 5x a day. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Feel free to add your own gushing declarations of love for your cats. Lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sing it sister!

The alarm went off this morning to Book pressed up against my backside and MowMow STREEEETTTCHED out (belly up) against my face. I spent the first few minutes of my morning kissing and rubbing my face on his little belly and then facing mashing with him. Now *THAT'S* the way to get going in the AM.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ooh... I love the way Sadie just squints her eyes tight (not blinks) and looks at me, while purring. That is the Sadie version of the blinky eye kisses. And the way she has to lick my hand as if to say, "I love you mum", after I give her good ear scratchies, belly rubs, full body pets and little paw massages. lol

I love how Belle takes possession of my hand at bedtime. She directs it to her super soft belly hair, wraps her hind legs (at least one) over my wrist to hold my hand in place. Then curls her body just right so she can lay her head on top of my fingers and then purrs till we both drift off to sleep.

I have always loved the way B.B. will meow to me the whole time I am putting the key in the lock to get inside. How she runs up to me as if it's been ages and rubs herself all over my legs. I love it when I am randomly just standing in the kitchen doing whatever, and there is a warm furry rub against my calves as she is on her way out the door, or on her way back in. The other two don't do the leg rub thing so I know its her. 
And I adore the way she always presents the top of her head whenever I request kisses <sighs>


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I love that you love your cat! I feel that way in real life -- I talk about my cat too much and could talk about cats all day, but no one else wants to haha. I couldn't pick out a single thing as I love everything he does and doesn't do.

edit; oh, I love that he drools when I give him treats. That's pretty cute.


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

I knew you guys would understand. Lol. 

I also can't wait to see what he looks like all grown up.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, he is such a handsome boy! I understand you completely. My husband is also tired of me talking "cat". I can't help it they are my fur babies. At least we are safe here. We can talk about our kitties all we want!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a guy so I guess I am not supposed to use words like you did above but everything you say fits me too. And no, you don't sound like a weirdo.

I have been married forever...(38yrs?) and my wife introduced me to indoor cats a long time ago. I had been more of a dog person but we have had dogs too along with our cats. All of them have been different and all were well behaved (her fault not mine:lol.


Cats have something that dogs just don't have but I can't put it into words but I can tell you feel it...maybe one day, like I did, you husband will learn it. In the meantime give hubby a treat now and then...works with dogs anyway. Bye.


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

> Cats have something that dogs just don't have but I can't put it into words but I can tell you feel it...maybe one day, like I did, you husband will learn it. In the meantime give hubby a treat now and then...works with dogs anyway. Bye.


Yes, exactly. My husband is still under the impression that this is the _last_ cat. That's what he said before too with our previous cats.... I've gotten to where I just can't imagine not having a sweet cat to cuddle with. It was easier when it was just Artie because he's not a lovey cat and most of the time he's off by himself. I live him, he's just not a cuddle cat.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

What a great thread  I love everything about Yuki. I love how she's so curious and inquisitive about everything. She's very gentle when she inspects something new and unknown. I love how she meows every time I sneeze like she's saying bless you! I love how she lays on me after a good kneading session and often reaches out a paw to oh-so-gently touch my face. Her fur is so soft and plush. I love to bury my face in her tummy and kiss her. I'm so thankful she loves to cuddle, not all the time and it's gotta be her choice and I respect that. I love how her eyes get huge like puss-in-boots when she's play hunting. Don't tell my bf but when I'm out of town I miss her more! Lol  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desmoluci (Dec 7, 2013)

I never had a pet until I bought a house in the country. Well, along with privacy comes field mice, so I figured I would get a cat. Who knew that I would become so attatched to an animal. Man, when I had to put him (Desmo) down 13 years later from FIV, it broke my heart. The girl I was dating at the time thought I was a wuss for crying and told me so. Guess what? I didn't stay with _her_ very long after that!
Now I have three and no more mice.
Cats, not girlfriends. Haha.

Mick


----------

